# New here and desperately need help with labs?



## kandersonyle (May 19, 2012)

I'm new here and didn't know if this should go in the newbie section or here since I have lab results. I put it here and hope it's alright.

Brief background. I'm a 25-year-old male and for the last two years have felt different symptoms. It started off where I had a lot of anxiety about everything. The anxiety made me want to sleep all the time. Then, out of nowhere, I started not being able to sleep at all, which turned into insomnia. What's been bugging me most recently is neck pain, headaches and a weird foggy head feeling. Now I have HBP and been put on meds for that. I also have dry eyes and am taking Restasis for those.

A friend of my parents who classifies herself as being very well read in thyroid swears that I have Hashimoto's. She convinced me to go see her doctor, which I'm going to have to pay out of pocket for as my insurance won't cover. His name is Dr. Douglas Brown in Brookfield, Wisconsin, don't know if anyone is familiar, but I can't get in until the end of June. I don't care about paying if it can help me feel better.

Anyway, I don't know what to make of my labs. She see's Hashimoto's, but everything is within range. Any advice I can get from this board before I shell out money to go see this doctor would be great.

FYI, these labs were taken on 11/17/2011. Dr. Brown will order new tests before I go see him, but I will take these for comparison.

TSH - 2.33 (Range: 0.27-5.50) - TSH was 1.02 on 4/16/2010

Free T4 - 1.13 (Range: 0.93-1.70) - Free T4 was 1.40 on 4/16/2010

T3 Total - 1.53 (Range: 0-2)

Thyroglobulin Ab - <20 (Range: <20)

Thyroid Perox Ab - 21 (Range: <35)

TSI - <89 (There is no range, just says <140% baseline)

The symptoms I have now are neck pain, headaches, tremor in right hand, anxiety, trouble sleeping, fatigue, foggy head feeling, dry eyes, high blood pressure, etc. because there are probably more I will like of later.

Again, any help on these labs would be great!!

Thank you so much.


----------



## kandersonyle (May 19, 2012)

Any thoughts?


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't see hashi's but they say you feel the best with a TSH about 1. My only real symptoms from Hashi's were weight gain & depression. When my thyroid went hyper I started loosing weight faster and the depression disappeared, as in vanished overnight.

Are there not any Endo's on your Insurance? There are quite a few who take Hasi's more seriously now. When you are looking, try to find one that mentions that they treat thyroid disorders.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kandersonyle said:


> I'm new here and didn't know if this should go in the newbie section or here since I have lab results. I put it here and hope it's alright.
> 
> Brief background. I'm a 25-year-old male and for the last two years have felt different symptoms. It started off where I had a lot of anxiety about everything. The anxiety made me want to sleep all the time. Then, out of nowhere, I started not being able to sleep at all, which turned into insomnia. What's been bugging me most recently is neck pain, headaches and a weird foggy head feeling. Now I have HBP and been put on meds for that. I also have dry eyes and am taking Restasis for those.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome. Somehow your post got buried. I apologize.

It is my humble opinion that you are hyperthyroid.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

There are all sorts of binding, blocking and stimulating to the receptor sites so your status would not necessarily be reflected in your TSH, FT3 and FT4.

The presence of TSI and your clinical symptoms do point to hyperthyroid.

It would be good to get an ultra-sound or RAIU but since you have to pay out of pocket, discuss this with your doctor.


----------



## shelleyglow (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello,

I realize your post is from years ago, but I wanted to make sure you found answers to your symptoms. I went to that same doctor and while he was better with diagnostics than most, I do know of a doctor in Waukesha that is far better with hormones. I came to Dr. Brown with similar symptoms to yours and was hypothyroid, and it turned out I had Lyme disease which was the root cause of the hormone problems, and the reason for the fatigue, neck pain, anxiety, etc. If you're having lingering symptoms feel free to let me know if you'd like me to point you in the direction of some other doctors. When I've referred people to Dr. Brown in the past it was hit or miss whether or not he was helpful, so knowing that I figured I'd drop you this note.

Michelle


----------

